# Ford 3930 PTO problems



## milton33red (Apr 17, 2009)

The Ford 3930 at the nursing home where I work seems to have a problem with the PTO. There is a 3-4 second delay in from when you switch the lever to engage the PTO and when it starts turning. Once it starts it takes off real suddenly. So suddenly the belt on the finish mower hooked to squeals and there is a very loud clank in it. I don't remember it doing this last year when we first got the mower. It has the independent PTO. Is this normal or is there a problem. If it is a problem what things should I suspect?

Thank you


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum milton33red! What rpm are you engaging the pto at?


----------



## milton33red (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't know the RPM right off. However I have the tractor at Idle speed.


----------



## milton33red (Apr 17, 2009)

The tractor Idles at 800 RPM


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like the tractor has been setting or at least the pto has not been used for several months. Have you tried disconnecting the pto shaft from the pto and engaging the pto several times. Perhap this may get the pto loosened up and working normal. 

When was the last time the transmission fluid and filters was replaced?


----------

